# PE Electrical-Power



## Timewalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone out there has any comments about TestMasters' course for Electrical-Power? Any comments about content or the quality of instruction? Is it worth it? I would appreciate comments from anyone on how the course content prepares you for the P &amp; P exam... lease:


----------



## z06dustin (Jul 22, 2009)

Timewalker said:


> Anyone out there has any comments about TestMasters' course for Electrical-Power? Any comments about content or the quality of instruction? Is it worth it? I would appreciate comments from anyone on how the course content prepares you for the P &amp; P exam... lease:


bumpity.

I'd also be interested in feedback.


----------



## CLTEE49 (Jan 5, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> Timewalker said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone out there has any comments about TestMasters' course for Electrical-Power? Any comments about content or the quality of instruction? Is it worth it? I would appreciate comments from anyone on how the course content prepares you for the P &amp; P exam... lease:
> ...



Has anyone taken this class with Test Masters?

Can anyone recommend any other review courses - particularly near North Carolina?

I have taken the review course offered at UNC Charlotte and have mixed feeling about it. If anyone is interested I will share my thoughts on it.


----------



## nuclear bus (Jan 10, 2010)

CLTEE49 said:


> z06dustin said:
> 
> 
> > Timewalker said:
> ...


I live in Charlotte and would like to hear your comments on the UNCC review course. Thanks!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm guessing the lack of response is the response.

As for me, I used a 3-month self study program outlined by Camara. At the end, I discovered that I already had everything I needed to know locked away in my brain somewhere - I just needed to unlock it. That just takes time and problems, problems, problems.

I took the review course at my college for the EIT many years ago and it was helpful - not magical, but helpful - and I would have taken the PE review if I had needed to try again on Round 2. A review course can help, but there's no substitute for hard labor, IMHO.


----------



## CLTEE49 (Jan 13, 2010)

nuclear bus said:


> CLTEE49 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone taken this class with Test Masters?
> ...



I found another forum of this website that discusses review courses. For people like me who stumbled upon this thread first I will post the link:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=22

Including Testmasters

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=1862

I took the UNCC Review course for Electrical/Power. Kim Craven and Steve Whisenut were excellent instructors. The other two were somewhat lacking - using recycled material (some direct from the PPI books with solutions.) Like you would assume with most review courses, instruction depends on participation. If you have people in your class that participate and ask questions, form study groups, thats the key.

Overall I would recommend the UNCC review course, but since I didnt pass, I dont think I will be taking it twice. In fact, in searching thru the class roster of 15 people, I have found only 5 who have passed the exam - Take that for what its worth.

Nuclear Bus - Let me if you decide to take the class - I would also be available to meet and study if you are taking the Electrical/Power exam.


----------



## nuclear bus (Jan 21, 2010)

CLTEE49 said:


> nuclear bus said:
> 
> 
> > CLTEE49 said:
> ...


Thanks for the info! At this time I am not planning on taking the UNCC review course.


----------



## frecoder78 (Feb 1, 2010)

Timewalker said:


> Anyone out there has any comments about TestMasters' course for Electrical-Power? Any comments about content or the quality of instruction? Is it worth it? I would appreciate comments from anyone on how the course content prepares you for the P &amp; P exam... lease:


I'll let you know. I'm taking the EE-power course in Houston this March. I took their EIT prep course and it was flat out the best prep course I ever took. They just drill you on problems until your eyes bleed (not sure if that's a good thing). I took PPI this past October and failed. We'll see how well testmasters does for me.


----------



## Catherine-IIT (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys, if you're looking for PE Electrical review courses, check out the Irvine Institute of Technology: www.irvine-institute.org. We've been offering PE license review courses for almost 40 years, and just started up PE Electrical again. There's a live off-site option (attending online) and recorded archives for students who aren't in Southern California but would still like to attend the seminars. We also publish and print our own manuals and workbooks. The student feedback is always really positive, so if you're interested, give our website a look.


----------

